# Schwinn Phantom Rear Rack Tail light



## atencioee (Feb 23, 2019)

Is this a repo or an original Phantom rear rack tail light?


----------



## spoker (Feb 23, 2019)

looks like a repaint,i think the rivits were put in after paint,2 if the rivits look like replacements


----------



## atencioee (Feb 23, 2019)

spoker said:


> looks like a repaint,i think the rivits were put in after paint,2 if the rivits look like replacements



Thanks. But, aside from a repaint, does it apper to be an original tail light or a repo?


----------



## spoker (Feb 23, 2019)

if the center reflector is glass it would be an og lens,i believe the remade ones are all plastic,is the 2nd issue with the black plastic switch,first run had the metal lever to turn om the light,there where plain light ones and 2 different ones with brake lights,one had a wire that ran down to the rear hub with a u shaped piece that went on the hub,dont know if the hub piece fits all the hubs,the other brake lite version had a ball bearing inside the lite housing and slide forward to make the brake lite go on when you braked,i think there is[was] an nos wire type on here for sale,if it show the inside you can see the rivits which are different than your rivits,but the otom rivits on yours are painted,are not on og painted ones


----------



## Brutuskend (Feb 24, 2019)

I could be wrong but I believe the originals used a switch more like the switches used on Delta Rocket Rays.
But then I am getting old and I used to smoke the electric lettuce from time to time...


----------



## bobcycles (Feb 24, 2019)

original repainted


----------



## spoker (Feb 24, 2019)

bobcycles said:


> original repainted



later style with plastic switch,repainted,came on later phantoms and middle weights,jaguar etc


----------



## atencioee (Feb 24, 2019)

When you say "later phantoms" what years are you referring to? Which Phantoms had the plastic switch? Which years had the medal lever?


----------

